# Detailed my V6 3.2



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Felt a bit inspired by fellow North Westers cars mainly Syd & Shell but most of the crew set a very high standard Marco & Andrea as well, often overlooked IMO.

Anyway took some hints & tips from Syd as well as plentyt of research myself so am posting some of the pics of what I have managed to achieve.

My knowledge & skills are growing & am pleased with the direction i am heading in, it might not be a show winner but it's my daily drive & a nice example of the Mk1 V6 in my favourite colour & spec a bit of an OEM+ example as I always like to modify subtly but tastefully.

Hope you enjoy the pics

Regards

Gary


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks great, some hard work gone in to that.

Just need a list of what you did and with what products 8)


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

washed car 2 bucket method using sheepskin mitt & some wash n wax (turtlewax) cos it was lying around

de-tarred car with autglymn de-tar not the best IMO overrated autosmart tardis kicks it arse IMO having used after wards

Ion X car

Followed by clay bar just to be on safe side.

Machine buffed using dual action polisher & Meguiars pads & Megs 83 polish

Meguiars plastic RX polish IIRC for lights

Glass got cleaned with stuff used to use when fitting UPVC windows with my mate, cos it's the dogs LOL

Autoglym Super resin polish for bodywork

Nattys Poor boys wax (got carnubua in it to seal bodywork)

Wheels used Bilberry Juice then sealed with smart wax rim wax.

Tyres used Meguiars endurance again found this to be disappointing, somewhat over rated IMO

Thats what I used on the car when did it but a lot of it seems to be finding products that work for you as well as a lot of hard work & elbow grease.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looks great Gary but I'm a sucker for red cars.

I did think the only thing that let it down a tiny bit was the tyres

On my tyres I use the following you can go matt or shine is this what you used ?

http://www.autoglym.com/engb/product-pr ... 1&v06VQ=FM


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

No I didn't use that just double checked wasnt autoglym was Meguiars endurance TBF as I said some products worked better than others, might have a go with that as found by time got to where I was going the tyre dressing had just disappeared. 

Tried it again on a Lexus I did & again finish was poor very temporary IMO

As before trial & error with some stuff but have done a couple of mates cars since doing this done one each weekend been flat out so must be doing something right 

So far have done an M3 Carbon Black, BMW 535 M Tech & a Lexus GS

This has allowed me to buy different products & try them out so next time I won't be using same products this was just my first proper go with some decent products & knowledge.

Hopefully, next time I do mine (when i get the time) it will be better again that's the aim.

Ta for the info

G


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Gary 
cars looking really good hard work pays off
i will have to get you round to mine give Derek a break :lol:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

ImolaTT said:


> Hi Gary
> cars looking really good hard work pays off
> i will have to get you round to mine give Derek a break :lol:


 :lol:  
We've nominated Derek for spoils on the Queen's New Year's honours list courtesy of Northwest clan :lol: 

Gary excellent work mate; nice to have the list of products/ procedure as well. Currently writing from Gozo dodging the showers  
See y'all at the next NW meet hopefully.

:wink: 
Mark


----------



## Dig776 (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Red is a great colour on the TT


----------

